# Anyone using 25c GP4000 tires on 2009 Onix?



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Is anyone using 25mm GP4000s tires on their 2009 Onix?

I have read on this forum about frame rub on Orcas with this tire. I am curious about the '09 Onix frameset. 

If no rub, approximately how much gap remains on your '09 Onix? 

Does anyone know of a safe minimum gap that should be allowed, to accommodate stones and such sticking to tires? 

Thanks much,

Rich


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm not running those tires but know what you mean about the stones sticking to tires. Running the Open Corsa's and they are sticky enough to trap rocks. So far no problems. You might just have to try it and see.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

The bike came with Conti Ultra Race tires. Anyone following me would suffer regular stone hits. Great handling tire, though. Soft ,sticky compound. 

GP4000s are not sticky, but rocks do go around now and then, particularly when road tar is present.


----------



## RUOkie (Nov 24, 2009)

I just put Bontrager 25c on mine and they work great. The ride is a little cushier.


----------

